# If 4k video in 5dx/5d3...



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

What if really one of 5d2 successors would provide 4k video? Would you like it? Do you use 4k video in your hobby/professional work?
I'd welcome it for one reason now: possibility to crop it to 1920/1080 and thus eliminating shake blurr *shaking image* almost without loosing quality. What do you think about it?


----------



## daveswan (Feb 18, 2012)

If it came in at a price I could contemplate £3k or under, then yes, I'd be in. And not just for cropping, but a down-sampling from 4k in a decent NLE (I run Avid MC6) could give pristine 1080p.

Other things would also have to be "right" DR, and cleanliness of the original footage


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 21, 2012)

I film snowboarding, so having 4K or 1080p at 120fps would be nice. 60FPS is great for slowmotion but I'm always wishing I could slow it down even more.


----------



## benperrin (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm all for it. I would also like to see a faster framerate also. Something like 50/60p in 4k mode and 100/120p in 1080p sounds great! But mainly the moire and aliasing needs to be greatly reduced and more dynamic range and less noise. But you can't have it all...


----------



## tt (Feb 21, 2012)

Would people take 4K over 2K with a better bit rate?


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I will like it, it's more resolution and I use that to crop into the image to change the composition and/or create artificial pans/tilts/zooms. And the Cinema DSLR will shoot 4k, the 5DIII will not.

Would you prefer a 40" TV or 140" TV? Would you prefer a Civic or a Ferrari? You're essentially asking "would you like something much more superior or do you want to stay in the dark ages and use the same f'ing technology we've been using for like 10 years?"


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd rather have clean 1080p with a nice codec - and I don't think we'll be getting anything better than that for less than $10K, so it's just as good

also, once I've got clean 1080p with a nice codec, I'd rather have more fps than more resolution

4K is very low on my wish list (and yes, I have a Canon DSLR which I use only for video)


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 21, 2012)

So as I see not many look for 4k video in Canon DSLRs. Interesting - seems video demands are more steady than photo demands


----------



## tjc320 (Feb 21, 2012)

4K would truly be a sick feature in a new 5D. The bigger - the better.

I do a lot of commercial work where I do interviews with a single camera so I need to be able to push into the shot to cover edits. 4K would allow me to do that without loss. 

HOWEVER, I would never sacrifice essential features like dynamic range and overall quality just to have 4k. 

I would prefer a crisp, clean, and high-bitrate 1080p to a soggy 4k.

Even in the professional commercial world 4K isn't always needed. The Arri Alexa, for instance, only shoots 2K. Unless you're shooting for a theatre screen you don't need 4K.

The fact that 4K in a DSLR is even being discussed is blowing me away. I would have never thought.....


----------



## Neeneko (Feb 21, 2012)

tjc320 said:


> The fact that 4K in a DSLR is even being discussed is blowing me away. I would have never thought.....



Of course it is being discussed... 4k is all over the blogs, it is a big keyword/buzzword right now to described how big your epeen is, so naturally people want it.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 21, 2012)

I would take the feature, but it better shoot normal HD as well. In practice, I have a hard time thinking of when 4k would actually be necessary. First of all, I don't have a way to actually view 4k...and other people don't either. 2nd, most of what I do just ends up on the internet.

Shooting 4k would just mean bigger hard drives and a slower workflow. Unless I just have a really good reason for shooting a project in 4k, I'll just stick to 1080--which, if done correctly--still looks darn good.


----------



## tjc320 (Feb 22, 2012)

Neeneko said:


> tjc320 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that 4K in a DSLR is even being discussed is blowing me away. I would have never thought.....
> ...



Yea, I'm just commenting on how far we've come since I've started shooting video. I love how Canon is really raising the bar with their video implementation in their cameras. They decided to put 4K in a DSLR before people even started demanding it.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Feb 22, 2012)

^Part of me thinks they want to put 4k on a DSLR just to get the people over at RED to shut their trap.


----------



## daveswan (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, nothing will shut that bunch of fan-boy obsessives up ;D


----------



## kubelik (Feb 23, 2012)

daveswan said:


> Oh, nothing will shut that bunch of fan-boy obsessives up ;D



haha, true.

I'm with those who would prefer having 1080p/120fps over a 4K video format. I feel like we're at least a few years away from being able to really enjoy 4K format on TVs or computer monitors, and by that time ... there'll be yet another camera to take on that mantle. in the meantime, 1080p/120 is something we can all use (to great effect) right now, for lots of different purposes


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 23, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> What if really one of 5d2 successors would provide 4k video? Would you like it? Do you use 4k video in your hobby/professional work?
> I'd welcome it for one reason now: possibility to crop it to 1920/1080 and thus eliminating shake blurr *shaking image* almost without loosing quality. What do you think about it?



Are you serious? That's like asking "hey your car is 200hp, would you like it if it was 400hp?" This is America, everyone wants something bigger, better, faster and in a smaller package. 

So yes, I'd love to have 4k, it adds a lot of flexibility in post and its double the resolution I'm used to having. 

Do I use it now? No, I don't because there are very few affordable cameras that are capable of shooting 4k and it's kind of overkill for a "hobby" project.

Also there is no "what if" as to an upcoming camera shooting 4K, the Canon Cinema DSLR will shoot 4k and will be out this year, this was announced in November: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024803cf0aa 

Also, it's "losing," not "loosing."


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 23, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > What if really one of 5d2 successors would provide 4k video? Would you like it? Do you use 4k video in your hobby/professional work?
> ...



I'm not native, so forgive me for such errors, though I try to do my best.
Yes, Canon announced it, but would pay 1000$ more to see it in 5d3?


----------



## AndreeOnline (Feb 23, 2012)

Canon WILL release a 4k video DSLR body. They've said it.

But I HOPE you understand that the body that Canon showed, with the little red 'c', that is going to be 4k... will cost more than $10k.

The Canon 4k body is targeted at the movie industry, part of the same family of products as their new cine lenses.

Don't think of it as a stills camera at all. It's a speciality movie camera that is targeting RED and other high end cameras. And up there is where the price will be.


----------



## SPG (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe a better question is "Do you need 4K resolution?" or "Are you willing to pay 2x or 4x for 4K?"
If Canon is just handing out 4k cameras than sure! Why not? But the reality is that we're going to have to pay for them and most of us don't really need them right now. What we do need is a better image at 1080p and a few more conveniences. I'd personally also like it to be affordable. The C300 sure looks nice, but it's out of the budget for most of what I shoot.


----------

